# 2013 F30 335i intercooler install for idiots like me (CTSTurbo)



## goodbread (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi all,
I created another DIY, this time with a stepped intercooler from CTSTurbo.

Follow this link for the full article.

I went into great detail regarding the intercooler clips/charge pipe clips/spawn of the devil clips in an attempt to save other from the frustration I encountered getting them off.

As always please let me know what needs to be improved, what sucks, any suggestions, etc...

Here's a few pics:




































Thanks!


----------



## goodbread (Jun 20, 2016)

*Better testing data*

I got a JB4 so here is some better data.

Run 1, 3.7 gallons of e85, some how starting spinning the wheels starting off in 3rd getting on the highway.









Link to the full datazap chart here

Run 2, same as above but with no wheelspin








Link to full datazap chart here

You can read the full write up on my blog at www.badbread.com

Thanks!


----------

